# Serata anti-tradimento



## ranatan (3 Marzo 2010)

Ieri sera (su retequattro mi pare) hanno dato in prima serata "l'amore infedele" con Richard Gere e a seguire il bel film "Attrazione fatale".
Nel primo era una donna a tradire, nel secondo un uomo...con modalità e sentimenti diversi.
La cosa che però accomuna le pellicole è il finale super tragico e la morale che tradire può sortire effetti devastanti (fin esagerati)!!
Un inno al non tradimento...in effetti sono entrambi angoscianti come film...glen close poi, a mio parere, è magnifica!!
Qualcuno di voi li ha visti o ri-visti?
La cosa che mi ha anche colpito è che in entrambi i tradimenti i partner-amanti si conoscevano da una manciata di ore.


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2010)

Entrambi belli, e ottimi gli attori :up: pero' tutti e due nella stessa serata e' un po troppo


----------



## ranatan (3 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Entrambi belli, e ottimi gli attori :up: pero' tutti e due nella stessa serata e' un po troppo


Infatti.
A mezzanotte stavo preparando il biberon a mia figlia e ho acceso la tele in cucina. Non appena ho riconosciuto gli attori ho pensato mamma mia, un altro...la mediaset vuole spaventare gli spettatori traditori? 
Comunque, come era giovane Douglas? E quanti bei capelli che aveva!
La Close è fenomenale!


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2010)

C'e' un silenzio che si taglia con il coltello :sonar:







Scusate l'OT


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti.
> A mezzanotte stavo preparando il biberon a mia figlia e ho acceso la tele in cucina. Non appena ho riconosciuto gli attori ho pensato mamma mia, un altro...la mediaset vuole spaventare gli spettatori traditori?
> Comunque, come era giovane Douglas? E quanti bei capelli che aveva!
> *La Close è fenomenale!*


E' unica :up:


----------



## Verena67 (3 Marzo 2010)

Ho apprezzato entrambi i film (molto spiazzante quello con la Lane e Gere), in fondo artisticamente l'idea di "morte" dopo il tradimento puo' tradursi in una rielaborazione di chi comunque "cambia" dopo un evento del genere, che non puo' lasciare indifferenti sul senso della vita e sulle necessarie trasformazioni che dobbiamo compiere come essere umani.


----------



## ignavius (3 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti.
> A mezzanotte stavo preparando il biberon a mia figlia e ho acceso la tele in cucina. Non appena ho riconosciuto gli attori ho pensato mamma mia, un altro...la mediaset vuole spaventare gli spettatori traditori?
> Comunque, come era giovane Douglas? E quanti bei capelli che aveva!
> *La Close è fenomenale*!


A me fa veramente paura. Quel film mi disturba più di un horror, e non sono un traditore.
La Close è un'attrice con la A maiuscola.
Il film di ieri, l'altro, ambientato nel '700, con la Pfeiffer, dal titolo simile (che, cacchio , non ricordo), la ridotta ma significativa parte ne "La Casa dei Fantasmi"...... Che immagine!
Non bella, ma estremamente affascinante.


----------



## ranatan (3 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> A me fa veramente paura. Quel film mi disturba più di un horror, e non sono un traditore.
> La Close è un'attrice con la A maiuscola.
> Il film di ieri, l'altro, ambientato nel '700, con la Pfeiffer, dal titolo simile (che, cacchio , non ricordo), la ridotta ma significativa parte ne "La Casa dei Fantasmi"...... Che immagine!
> Non bella, ma estremamente affascinante.


"Le relazioni pericolose"!
Si, lei è bravissima...nel film di ieri faceva venire i brividi...una faccia da folle che solo una grande attrice può simulare


----------



## ranatan (3 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ho apprezzato entrambi i film (molto spiazzante quello con la Lane e Gere), in fondo artisticamente l'idea di "morte" dopo il tradimento puo' tradursi in una rielaborazione di chi comunque "cambia" dopo un evento del genere, che non puo' lasciare indifferenti sul senso della vita e sulle necessarie trasformazioni che dobbiamo compiere come essere umani.


La cosa che colpisce è che in enrambi i casi i rispettivi coniugi erano: belli, affascinanti, dolci, innamorati, eleganti...insomma, all'apparenza quasi perfetti.
Eppure i protagonisti non esitano a tradirli con un uomo/donna appena conosciuti.
Fantastico Douglas che ha appena messo la moglie e la figlia su un taxi dicendo quanto le ama e la sera stessa fa sesso con la collega mai vista prima.


----------



## ignavius (3 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Le relazioni pericolose!
> Si, lei è bravissima...nel film di ieri faceva venire i brividi...una faccia da folle che solo una grande attrice può simulare


Mi chiedo: ma perchè le "pazze" devono essere così sensuali?
Conosco due donne, dalle quali mi sono salvato solo perchè per mia fortuna nelle loro grinfie sono caduti prima dei miei sfortunati amici.
Entrambe non belle, e con l'espressione proprio della Close in quel film. Entrambe, malgrado ciò, capaci di risvegliare un morto solo con la vicinanza. Impossibile, per un maschio normale, restare indifferente. Al limite da creare situazioni imbarazzanti (!).
Entrambe hanno ridotto la vita degli sfortunati amici ad un inferno. Follia è l'unica parola adatta. In un caso lui è riuscito a liberarsene, dopo parecchi anni, solo perchè la balorda ad un certo punto s'è presa un provvidenziale sbandone per un mezzo tossico, ed è poi andata a vivere lontano. Non s'è più sentita, ma c'è chi dice che si sia suicidata. L'altra ha ridotto lo sfortunato ad una larva, meno di un'ombra, schiavo a tutti gli effetti. E gliene fa da vendere.
Cha paura!!!!!!


----------



## pink (3 Marzo 2010)

amore infedele l'ho visto e rivisto, mi sono presa anche il dvd, quello che mi ha piu' colpito e' stato il dolore che si leggeva nel viso del marito quando ha scoperto il tradimento


----------



## ranatan (3 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Mi chiedo: ma perchè le "pazze" devono essere così sensuali?
> Conosco due donne, dalle quali mi sono salvato solo perchè per mia fortuna nelle loro grinfie sono caduti prima dei miei sfortunati amici.
> Entrambe non belle, e con l'espressione proprio della Close in quel film. Entrambe, malgrado ciò, capaci di risvegliare un morto solo con la vicinanza. Impossibile, per un maschio normale, restare indifferente. Al limite da creare situazioni imbarazzanti (!).
> Entrambe hanno ridotto la vita degli sfortunati amici ad un inferno. Follia è l'unica parola adatta. In un caso lui è riuscito a liberarsene, dopo parecchi anni, solo perchè la balorda ad un certo punto s'è presa un provvidenziale sbandone per un mezzo tossico, ed è poi andata a vivere lontano. Non s'è più sentita, ma c'è chi dice che si sia suicidata. L'altra ha ridotto lo sfortunato ad una larva, meno di un'ombra, schiavo a tutti gli effetti. E gliene fa da vendere.
> Cha paura!!!!!!


Oh mamma, che brutte storie.
In effetti fatico a capirlo. Trovo la Glose affascinante ma non bella e con quello sguardo da pazza fossi stato un uomo l'avrei evitata come la peste. Preferirei più un viso dolce. Sicuramente fossi maschio impazzirei per tipi alla Diana Lane (per restare in tema tradimento), fine, elegante e raffinata.


----------



## ranatan (3 Marzo 2010)

pink ha detto:


> amore infedele l'ho visto e rivisto, mi sono presa anche il dvd, quello che mi ha piu' colpito e' stato il dolore che si leggeva nel viso del marito quando ha scoperto il tradimento


Tradito per di più con un bambolottone privo di fascino (mia opinione, Martinez non mi è mai piaciuto)


----------



## pink (3 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Tradito per di più con un bambolottone privo di fascino (mia opinione, Martinez non mi è mai piaciuto)


Richard Gere era sicuramente meglio :up:


----------



## ignavius (3 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Oh mamma, che brutte storie.
> In effetti fatico a capirlo. Trovo la Glose affascinante ma non bella e con quello sguardo da pazza fossi stato un uomo l'avrei evitata come la peste. Preferirei più un viso dolce. Sicuramente fossi maschio impazzirei per tipi alla Diana Lane (per restare in tema tradimento), fine, elegante e raffinata.


Quello che mi fa paura è che anche io la penso così, e Diana Lane è indubbiamente una bella, pur non "perfetta", che con la sua classe si pone a livello di fascino inteso in senso "standard" ad anni luce dal personaggio della Close.
Eppure........ Eppure anche ieri sera, vedendo la prima parte del film, (fino alla trombata, per intenderci: come ho detto, non riesco a vedere il seguito), mi soffermavo a guardare la Close, e ne ero sinceramente eccitato.
Le donne di cui ho parlato, malgrado quello che so, le rare volte che le incontro mi fanno sempre lo stesso effetto. Per fortuna non ci sono occasioni, e se ci fossero credo che la paura avrebbe la meglio.
Non il buonsenso, la paura. Credo che il buonsenso in questi casi estremi venga ad essere miseramente inefficace.

Correzione:
Una ho detto che se n'è andata, difatti non ho più occasione di incontrarla per strada. Meno male: era la peggiore delle due, quella per la quale forse neanche la paura sarebbe stata sufficiente.


----------



## ranatan (3 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Quello che mi fa paura è che anche io la penso così, e Diana Lane è indubbiamente una bella, pur non "perfetta", che con la sua classe si pone a livello di fascino inteso in senso "standard" ad anni luce dal personaggio della Close.
> Eppure........ Eppure anche ieri sera, vedendo la prima parte del film, (fino alla trombata, per intenderci: come ho detto, non riesco a vedere il seguito), mi soffermavo a guardare la Close, e ne ero sinceramente eccitato.
> Le donne di cui ho parlato, malgrado quello che so, le rare volte che le incontro mi fanno sempre lo stesso effetto. Per fortuna non ci sono occasioni, e se ci fossero credo che la paura avrebbe la meglio.
> Non il buonsenso, la paura. Credo che il buonsenso in questi casi estremi venga ad essere miseramente inefficace.


Beh, nelle scene d sesso in effetti la Close era più sensuale...più selvaggia (e un pò animalesca direi) della Lane.
Anche io ho visto solo fino a quando hanno fatto sesso lei e Duglas e mi sono accorta che sto proprio invecchiando. Hai presente la scena in cui lui appoggia la Close sul lavandino della cucina e lei apre il rubinetto e bagna con l'acqua fredda il suo viso e quello di lui...beh, l'unica cosa che ho notato è stato che nel lavandino c'erano i piatti sporchi e ho pensato...urca, lei è uscita di casa senza lavarli!!
Sono messa male eh :unhappy:


----------



## ignavius (3 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, nelle scene d sesso in effetti la Close era più sensuale...più selvaggia (e un pò animalesca direi) della Lane.
> Anche io ho visto solo fino a quando hanno fatto sesso lei e Duglas e mi sono accorta che sto proprio invecchiando. Hai presente la scena in cui lui appoggia la Close sul lavandino della cucina e lei apre il rubinetto e bagna con l'acqua fredda il suo viso e quello di lui...beh, l'unica cosa che ho notato è stato che nel lavandino c'erano i piatti sporchi e ho pensato...urca, lei è uscita di casa senza lavarli!!
> Sono messa male eh :unhappy:


Praticamente da eutanasia. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ignavius (3 Marzo 2010)

Ho notato negli anni che difficilmente, nelle donne che mi eccitano, mi soffermo sui particolari del corpo.
Lo sguardo, solo lo sguardo. Quello può uccidermi sul posto.


----------



## Anna A (3 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Tradito per di più con un bambolottone privo di fascino (mia opinione, Martinez non mi è mai piaciuto)


va là che ci ha il suo bel perché...


----------



## ranatan (3 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va là che ci ha il suo bel perché...


:mexican:
Sapevo che l'avresti detto...mi ricordavo che ti piaceva abbastanza.
Mai come Clive Owen però!


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> :mexican:
> Sapevo che l'avresti detto...mi ricordavo che ti piaceva abbastanza.
> Mai come Clive Owen però!


bè... clive è una categoria alimentare a parte..


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, nelle scene d sesso in effetti la Close era più sensuale...più selvaggia (e un pò animalesca direi) della Lane.
> Anche io ho visto solo fino a quando hanno fatto sesso lei e Duglas e mi sono accorta che sto proprio invecchiando. Hai presente la scena in cui lui appoggia la Close sul lavandino della cucina e lei apre il rubinetto e bagna con l'acqua fredda il suo viso e quello di lui...beh, l'unica cosa che ho notato è stato che nel lavandino c'erano i piatti sporchi e ho pensato...urca, lei è uscita di casa senza lavarli!!
> Sono messa male eh :unhappy:


 perché che altro c'era?


----------



## ignavius (4 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché che altro c'era?


Residui di dentrifricio nel lavandino del bagno. Odioso!

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2010)

Ritornando al film "Unfaithful", questa musica mi restera' sempre dentro ​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqIP5CeEK_c


Che bella!​ 
:up:​


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Residui di dentrifricio nel lavandino del bagno. Odioso!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


oddio...come hanno potuto copulare in un contesto così igienicamente scorretto?:racchia:


----------



## ignavius (4 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio...come hanno potuto copulare in un contesto così igienicamente scorretto?:racchia:


Loro erano in cucina, li c'erano solo i piatti sporchi.
Certo che il solo pensiero del dentrifricio in bagno.......! Quantomeno destabilizzante


----------



## Nobody (5 Marzo 2010)

_Attrazione fatale_ sta al tradimento come _007_ sta allo spionaggio.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> :mexican:
> Sapevo che l'avresti detto...mi ricordavo che ti piaceva abbastanza.
> Mai come *Clive Owen* però!


In  Closer non ho mai capito il personaggio di Julia Roberts che lo tradisce per quella merda insignificante di Jude Law...:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Attrazione fatale_ sta al tradimento come _007_ sta allo spionaggio.



Infatti mi sembra parli piu' di psicopatici che di tradimenti:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (5 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti mi sembra parli piu' di psicopatici che di tradimenti:carneval:


 Esatto. Se anche solo un tradimento su mille finisse così, gli avvocati divorzisti farebbero la fame :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto. Se anche solo un tradimento su mille finisse così, gli avvocati divorzisti farebbero la fame :carneval:



Se ti dicessi che non ho idea di come finisca quel film?
Al principio di pazzia di lei ho lasciato perdere:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto. Se anche solo un tradimento su mille finisse così, gli avvocati divorzisti farebbero la fame :carneval:


ti dirò

ci ho visto sin troppo di simile nella mia vicenda


----------



## Nobody (5 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi che non ho idea di come finisca quel film?
> Al principio di pazzia di lei ho lasciato perdere:unhappy:


 Hai fatto bene. Io non lo conoscevo, ma non ricordo chi me lo aveva consigliato qui sul forum... irreale.


----------



## Nobody (5 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti dirò
> 
> ci ho visto sin troppo di simile nella mia vicenda


 Beh spero davvero per te non troppo di simile, dai... qui si arriva alla follia omicida, e tra il pensare il dire e il fare per fortuna c'è di mezzo il mare.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene. Io non lo conoscevo, ma non ricordo chi me lo aveva consigliato qui sul forum... irreale.


Ci sta che te lo abbia consigliato io:rotfl:

Ogni tanto mi piace tirare brutti scherzi:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (5 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci sta che te lo abbia consigliato io:rotfl:
> 
> Ogni tanto mi piace tirare brutti scherzi:carneval:


... che bastardona di iena, si avresti potuto farlo :carneval: ... ma non mi pare fossi tu.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... che bastardona di iena, si avresti potuto farlo :carneval: ... ma non mi pare fossi tu.


landesina:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh spero davvero per te non troppo di simile, dai... qui si arriva alla follia omicida, e tra il pensare il dire e il fare per fortuna c'è di mezzo il mare.


ci siamo in qualche modo fermati all'inizio del fare:up:


----------

